
Scribble Tune: midi file generation from Node.js - hakcermani
https://github.com/walmik/scribbletune
======
hakcermani
Presentation and demo youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIiwFzFvsmw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIiwFzFvsmw)

